# ESPN3 via TiVo...why not?



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

As I sit here in front of my PC watching a college basketball game available only via ESPN3.com, I ask myself, why shouldn't I be able to watch ESPN3 via one of the TiVo units I have in my house?

I can stream Netflix, why not ESPN3?

Is it technically possible?

What is preventing TiVo from making an agreement with ESPN3?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That would be cool


What's preventing them? Don't have a clue.. But it is something I would be very curious about. I wonder if they (TiVo or ESPN) have thought about it. Where else can you access ESPN3 besides a computer and brower? Is there an app for that?

I wonder who would object. The leagues? Teams?


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

I'm streaming ESPN3 on Xbox360. Can create your own profile and follow certain sports/teams. Verizon also has a deal with ESPN3.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

get a boxee box, install espn3 app, enjoy on the couch. love the boxee box.


----------



## 84lion (Jan 23, 2009)

I had been wondering the same thing. Would really like to access ESPN3 content via Tivo, it's OK on the computer, but would be better on the TV.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Streaming any website/video is possible on the TiVo Premiere... it has the hardware capabilities to do just about anything, but unless TiVo writes the software to take advantage of the capabilities, you out of luck.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

Philmatic said:


> Streaming any website/video is possible on the TiVo Premiere... it has the hardware capabilities to do just about anything, but unless TiVo writes the software to take advantage of the capabilities, you out of luck.


DLNA would've been nice (play-on.tv)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bigpatky said:


> DLNA would've been nice (play-on.tv)


Sure.. But I already have a TV that can do that and a BluRay player that can do that. Do I need a THIRD device on the same TV? Unless TiVo can develop a better interface, then no.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Sure.. But I already have a TV that can do that and a BluRay player that can do that. Do I need a THIRD device on the same TV? Unless TiVo can develop a better interface, then no.


we all clamor for every device to have netflix on it 

and anyway, it was just a way to get espn3.com on the tivo, like the OP wanted.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bigpatky said:


> we all clamor for every device to have netflix on it
> 
> and anyway, it was just a way to get espn3.com on the tivo, like the OP wanted.


I have multiple devices that do netflix, too. And I don't even have a Netflix account. I don't need another. 

Why do you need DLNA to see ESPN3? If you can have an ESPN3 app on XBOX, I guess you could have one on a TiVo.. Where does the DLNA come in?


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> I have multiple devices that do netflix, too. And I don't even have a Netflix account. I don't need another.
> 
> Why do you need DLNA to see ESPN3? If you can have an ESPN3 app on XBOX, I guess you could have one on a TiVo.. Where does the DLNA come in?


if tivo put DLNA on one of their boxes, they wouldn't have to create software for every single media platform (netflix, hulu, espn3, etc). playon streams over dlna all of those. i would prefer a dedicated "app" like we have for netflix and soon to be hulu, but it would allow us to get espn3 or whatever on our tivo without waiting for someone to create an app for it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Maybe I don't fully get how DLNA works.

I thought it was something that simply streamed photos or music or videos on a computer on your local network, and that computer had to have a DLNA server installed.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Maybe I don't fully get how DLNA works.
> 
> I thought it was something that simply streamed photos or music or videos on a computer on your local network, and that computer had to have a DLNA server installed.


that's exactly what it is. playon is a server on your computer that essentially streams different sources (your own media, netflix, hulu, espn3, comedycentral.com, nhl, mlb.tv, etc) and transcodes it on the fly while pushing that video to a dlna client. www.playon.tv


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

OK


I wouldn't want that. I would want the TiVo to hook directly up to ESPN3.com and not need to rely on another device on my network.


If you already have DLNA on your TV or BluRay player and the playon thing, why does TiVO need to do anything? Can't you already view ESPN3 on your TV now?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I think what people are forgetting is that Tivo barely has the basics worked out in their newest unit. They are falling behind other devices at a very rapid rate. They need to work out the basics if they are going to implement things like this.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Sure.. But I already have a TV that can do that and a BluRay player that can do that. Do I need a THIRD device on the same TV? Unless TiVo can develop a better interface, then no.


You don't "need" it...but that doesn't mean others don't "need" it.

(Really a "want" but that's an entirely different discussion!)


----------



## pops_porter (Sep 27, 2005)

I watched a basketball game that was only on espn3.com Wed. night on my Xbox. It was pretty slick and easy. I was suprised by the wide range of sports they have live and on demand. I do wonder why Tivo couldn't have this ability. 

I clicked on the suggestions page under the contact us section of Tivo.com, hopefully other people are doing this as well!


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

skaggs said:


> As I sit here in front of my PC watching a college basketball game available only via ESPN3.com, I ask myself, why shouldn't I be able to watch ESPN3 via one of the TiVo units I have in my house?
> 
> I can stream Netflix, why not ESPN3?
> 
> ...


 I would not expect the streaming of ESPN 3 to look that good on a larger TV but on a smaller monitor it might be OK. I've seen it on a computer monitor and i wouldn't run it to a TV. 
If Tivo could work out a buffer with the hard drive for the stream that might be worth exploring.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

tenthplanet said:


> I would not expect the streaming of ESPN 3 to look that good on a larger TV but on a smaller monitor it might be OK. I've seen it on a computer monitor and i wouldn't run it to a TV.


I didn't expect it to either, but I stream it onto my 52" LCD through my Xbox360, and it looks great! It's obviously not as good as broadcast-quality HD, but I think it's definitely sharper than broadcast SD (when the source is from an HD feed). The only problem I noticed is that it seems like it gives fewer than 30 frames per second, giving it more of a "film" feel while watching it.

Of course, the quality depends on your internet speed, but with my standard FIOS plan, I was very impressed at ESPN3 on Xbox360.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I have multiple devices that do netflix, too. And I don't even have a Netflix account. I don't need another.


I think the point you are missing is there is very significant value in having only one device with one UI presenting all the content, however many physical boxes may be involved underlying the delivery. I've mentioned this before more than once, but once I got the Series III Tivos with decent amounts of storage, I quit watching DVDs. It wasn't an intentional decision - quite to the contrary. It just was too... sequestered, I suppose. While not a big hassle, it was an extra amount of work, despite the fact I have a DVD Jukebox that can hold 400 DVDs. Now it's true the situation was made worse, as it were, by the fact the Jukebox was slow and its UI was poorly considered. It's also true the DVDs have much lower, only just acceptable resolution. The really big impediment, however, was having to switch the video inputs, turn on the DVD player, and wait for everything to settle down. The end result was I just never bothered to watch DVDs any longer. Now that PyTivo has a DVD plugin, however, I have started watching my DVDs, again.

I'm not hung up on the features of any UI, and general am not impressed by any UI. Indeed, I rarely ever even use the TiVo UI, unless you call pressing , <Play>, <RR>, and <FF> "using" the UI. Nonetheless, having a single, uniform UI is very important, whether the user realizes it, or not.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Aero 1 said:


> get a boxee box, install espn3 app, enjoy on the couch. love the boxee box.


I looked at a Boxee on the web a few days ago, but as is fairly typical on these web sites, they don't give out any of the truly important information. What OS does it use? What access methods may one employ? What standard networking protocols? In particular, what remote control protocols? Is there an SDK? What third party applications are available? Does it have a built-in Web browser? Can one readily install one's preferred Web browser?


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> I looked at a Boxee on the web a few days ago, but as is fairly typical on these web sites, they don't give out any of the truly important information. What OS does it use? What access methods may one employ? What standard networking protocols? In particular, what remote control protocols? Is there an SDK? What third party applications are available? Does it have a built-in Web browser? Can one readily install one's preferred Web browser?


All that info is available on their support site.

The box runs it's own software, it's not on top of anything. Probably a from Linux.

Access? What? It acts as an upnp Server. It can access samba' upnp, windows and Mac shares and others.

It comes with an rf remote, it will take an ir mce remote USB receiver or download the boxee remote iPhone app.

There is an sdk, it's on their site, there are a bunch of first party and third party apps. Anyone can build apps and host them themselves.

It has a webkit browser and you can't install a new one.


----------



## turbobuick86 (May 3, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> I would not expect the streaming of ESPN 3 to look that good on a larger TV but on a smaller monitor it might be OK. I've seen it on a computer monitor and i wouldn't run it to a TV.
> If Tivo could work out a buffer with the hard drive for the stream that might be worth exploring.


On my 58" Pioneer it looks very good. This old huge dinosaur rear projection tv has one of the best upconverters ever. ESPN bragged of "HD quality" video when the channel was launched. HD quality, may mean something other than actual HD. Most everything I've seen thus far is widescreen and while the picture is pleasant to watch, there may be the occasional framerate starvation with faster motion. I'm running 25/25 FIOS.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Aero 1 said:


> All that info is available on their support site.


I looked, but I certainly did not find it in one place.



Aero 1 said:


> The box runs it's own software, it's not on top of anything.


That would be surprising, especially since it employs an Atom processor. Engineers usually don't re-invent wheels.



Aero 1 said:


> Probably a from Linux.


If it's "a form of Linux", then it runs on top of Linux, in which case the software may be easily replaceable and / or easily hacked.



Aero 1 said:


> Access? What? It acts as an upnp Server. It can access samba' upnp, windows and Mac shares and others.


'Other direction. Can one telnet to the box? XDMCP? VNC? Windows Remote Desktop? FTP? I believe I recall seeing it implements an SMB server for sharing files.



Aero 1 said:


> It comes with an rf remote, it will take an ir mce remote USB receiver or download the boxee remote iPhone app.


I was talking about network access. In particular, I would want to be able to implement a Remote Procedure Call from a web based app to queue up a network served video. Looking at the screen shots, the content browser looks typically pathetic, so I would want something more effective. With the TiVo I have a web script hand off the content to pyTivo to push the video to the TiVo. It's a bit of a kludge, but it works well.



Aero 1 said:


> There is an sdk, it's on their site, there are a bunch of first party and third party apps. Anyone can build apps and host them themselves.


I'll have to look a bit more.



Aero 1 said:


> It has a webkit browser and you can't install a new one.


Mmm. I'll have to see it.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> I looked, but I certainly did not find it in one place.
> 
> That would be surprising, especially since it employs an Atom processor. Engineers usually don't re-invent wheels.
> 
> ...


Seriously? You need all of that from a product that never promised it? Just build your own box.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I have, or at least I have tried. I have yet to find a video system - card or motherboard - that works reliably and acceptably with my AVR and projector. What's more, at $99, *IF* the unit fits my needs, it certainly less money tied up in the application than a PC.

I also don't necessarily require all the features I listed, but I want to know which ones are available. Some are deal breakers. Others are not, but I want to know exactly what I am buying. I have little tolerance for a company trying to sell me something without telling me all its capabilities and lack thereof, and neither should anyone else.


----------



## mrokusek (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm new to Tivo. I have the Tivo Premier connected via ethernet cable to my computer. I installed the free Tivo Desktop software onto my computer. I want to stream live ESPN3 and the Big 10 network feeds from my computer to my TV via Tivo. Is this possible? I see this forum's discussion but it's over a year old so I don't know if things have changed. I'm not familiar with what DLNA is. 

Can someone point me in the right direction to get this to work? I read up that I can have Tivo play video RSS feeds, but I'm thinking that may not be the same thing. That sounds like downloadable video podcasts or something.

If Tivo won't provide me this, any suggestions on cheap devices that will would be appreciated.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

mrokusek said:


> I'm new to Tivo. I have the Tivo Premier connected via ethernet cable to my computer. I installed the free Tivo Desktop software onto my computer. I want to stream live ESPN3 and the Big 10 network feeds from my computer to my TV via Tivo. Is this possible? I see this forum's discussion but it's over a year old so I don't know if things have changed. I'm not familiar with what DLNA is.
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction to get this to work? I read up that I can have Tivo play video RSS feeds, but I'm thinking that may not be the same thing. That sounds like downloadable video podcasts or something.
> 
> If Tivo won't provide me this, any suggestions on cheap devices that will would be appreciated.


I don't think it works with TiVo Premiere but I don't have one and I am sure somebody that does will give the definitive answer on that issue. I watched the Duke vs. NC State game last night using Google TV and ESPN3 and it worked great. I rarely think to check the ESPN3 schedule but did last night. Some others have complained that Google TV doesn't work well with ESPN3 but it appears to work well from XFinity with Google TV for me. With no cable TV, ESPN3 is really good at the price, free.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

The Xbox ESPN3 interface is so amazing, I would buy an Xbox and a Live Sub just for it. TiVo just doesn't have the GUI and interface options to compete with that.

That said, they could come up with SOMETHING. I agree. I love ESPN3.

If TiVo really wanted to compete in this media space, they would find a way to integrate these other viewing options into the existing "now playing" menu so i don't have to jump into different sandboxes to find things.

If my "now playing" list, or even just my channel list, just listed stuff from ESPN3, that would be awesome.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I know this won't help the immediate problem, but PlayOn + Jailbroken Apple TV 2 works well for this (assuming you have legit access to ESPN 3, even if you don't I'm sure there is a way to get it).

Is there a DLNA 3rd party application for TiVo (pyTiVo?), if so PlayOn is a DLNA sever, that might work.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> I know this won't help the immediate problem, but PlayOn + Jailbroken Apple TV 2 works well for this (assuming you have legit access to ESPN 3, even if you don't I'm sure there is a way to get it).
> 
> Is there a DLNA 3rd party application for TiVo (pyTiVo?), if so PlayOn is a DLNA sever, that might work.


The best deal to use with PlayOn is the free Roku Box + lifetime PlayOn service for $79.99.


----------



## drknapp (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to see ESPN3 on the Tivo also. Currently I just use my laptop's hdmi jack to connect to the tv to watch it.


----------



## bgix (Jul 29, 2014)

I have been using these things since the Series-2 came out, and have been something of an evangelist for them. I use my Premiere for just about everything now, (we use Netflix heavily, and all of our movie rentals for the past couple years have been from Amazon). I was an early adopter of just about every new unit that came out, because there was always something *new* to get. But I haven't upgraded to Romeo, and I am nearly convinced that I have perhaps purchased my last TiVo.

More and more of our TV viewing is taking place online, and that includes a lot of Sports, particularly soccer. And next year all of MLS soccer moves to ESPN3. We have already started hauling my sons XBOX360 out from his Man-Cave for the occasional ESPN3 event (and frankly, often leaving out to use the vastly superior Netflix interface). But next year, I will be needing ESPN3 on a weekly and repeated basis.

Based on conversations I have had with TiVo technical support, I have come to the conclusion that this "oversight" of not offering better streaming options is deliberate. Perhaps they have laid off all of their SW engineers or something. Or maybe they are in cahoots with Broadcast TV powers that don't want people using ESPN3 and other online options. And because it is deliberate, I don't believe it will be "fixed" soon if ever. Even this thread has been around for 4 years now, which is strong indication that the inaction is on purpose. It would be nice if they would make a clear public statement, but that's probably not in their interests.

As of next year, ESPN3 becomes more important to me than TiVo. I hate having multiple boxes around, but if my son doesn't want to spare his XBOX, I will be using a RoKu or something like it instead.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

espn has taken (almost) all the tennis grand slam tournaments from the networks, but still treat the majority of the early rounds as "red headed stepchildren". interruptions in the middle of matches to make room for other sports, or simply no airing of the matches at all. 

the one silver lining? espn3. i would love an espn3 app on tivo, too. :up:


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bgix said:


> I have been using these things since the Series-2 came out, and have been something of an evangelist for them. I use my Premiere for just about everything now, (we use Netflix heavily, and all of our movie rentals for the past couple years have been from Amazon). I was an early adopter of just about every new unit that came out, because there was always something *new* to get. But I haven't upgraded to Romeo, and I am nearly convinced that I have perhaps purchased my last TiVo. More and more of our TV viewing is taking place online, and that includes a lot of Sports, particularly soccer. And next year all of MLS soccer moves to ESPN3. We have already started hauling my sons XBOX360 out from his Man-Cave for the occasional ESPN3 event (and frankly, often leaving out to use the vastly superior Netflix interface). But next year, I will be needing ESPN3 on a weekly and repeated basis. Based on conversations I have had with TiVo technical support, I have come to the conclusion that this "oversight" of not offering better streaming options is deliberate. Perhaps they have laid off all of their SW engineers or something. Or maybe they are in cahoots with Broadcast TV powers that don't want people using ESPN3 and other online options. And because it is deliberate, I don't believe it will be "fixed" soon if ever. Even this thread has been around for 4 years now, which is strong indication that the inaction is on purpose. It would be nice if they would make a clear public statement, but that's probably not in their interests. As of next year, ESPN3 becomes more important to me than TiVo. I hate having multiple boxes around, but if my son doesn't want to spare his XBOX, I will be using a RoKu or something like it instead.


Yeah my final decision on TV devices came down to either my Windows Media Center with a Cablecard tuner and XBoxes for an all in one box solution at each tv for live and recorded TV as well as great streaming services available on Xbox or the new Roamios. While I do like TiVo as a DVR very much, The ONLY reason I went with TiVo again is because WMC is basically dying. (Well that and the family is addicted to the "bloop, bloop" TiVo sounds!)


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

NorthAlabama said:


> espn has taken (almost) all the tennis grand slam tournaments from the networks, but still treat the majority of the early rounds as "red headed stepchildren". interruptions in the middle of matches to make room for other sports, or simply no airing of the matches at all.
> 
> the one silver lining? espn3. i would love an espn3 app on tivo, too. :up:


I hate that. I hate when they switch to show the last 2 points of a match just because it is the last 2 points. What really peeved me though is when suddenly a semi-final is on the tennis channel and not on ESPN or NBC. That seemed to happen a few times last year in the grand slams.

Another peeve is never quite knowing about when the matches are on and who is playing. They could/should make tennis easier to follow.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bgix said:


> I have been using these things since the Series-2 came out, and have been something of an evangelist for them. I use my Premiere for just about everything now, (we use Netflix heavily, and all of our movie rentals for the past couple years have been from Amazon). I was an early adopter of just about every new unit that came out, because there was always something *new* to get. But I haven't upgraded to Romeo, and I am nearly convinced that I have perhaps purchased my last TiVo.
> 
> More and more of our TV viewing is taking place online, and that includes a lot of Sports, particularly soccer. And next year all of MLS soccer moves to ESPN3. We have already started hauling my sons XBOX360 out from his Man-Cave for the occasional ESPN3 event (and frankly, often leaving out to use the vastly superior Netflix interface). But next year, I will be needing ESPN3 on a weekly and repeated basis.
> 
> ...


but is it Tivo's or eSPN's fault for no app? I figured it was up to ESPN to do it. And the reason they wouldn't would be relatively low install base.

AT this point though they really should just partner with someone for these other services. Or have an HDMI in port for hooking up an Apple TV or Roku etc.

I still have my 360 next to my Roamio for Amazon PRime. The 360 is such a beast though for just an extender.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

trip1eX said:


> I hate that. I hate when they switch to show the last 2 points of a match just because it is the last 2 points. What really peeved me though is when suddenly a semi-final is on the tennis channel and not on ESPN or NBC. That seemed to happen a few times last year in the grand slams.
> 
> Another peeve is never quite knowing about when the matches are on and who is playing. They could/should make tennis easier to follow.


off topic:

two years ago federer was playing in the first week (another top player), and at 9pm after 2 hours, they cut away to start a basketball game, moving the conclusion of the match to tennis channel (tennis channel is only in sd here, and i won't pay another $360yr for the top channel tier to watch tennis in sd).

i know that espn has contractual obligations with various leagues, but to cut the match before the last set, and not stream it on espn3? i was yelling at the tv.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Roku. XBOX. Why would TiVo add WatchESPN/ESPN3?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Bigg said:


> Why would TiVo add WatchESPN/ESPN3?


because they can?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Roku. XBOX. Why would TiVo add WatchESPN/ESPN3?


For the same reason they have a Netflix or Hulu streaming app.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> For the same reason they have a Netflix or Hulu streaming app.


and youtube, and mlb.tv, and pandora, and...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah that's the head scratcher - they kinda sorta wanna be a streamer in addition to being a great DVR, then they sh*t the bed.

But it's not like it's really needed, given all the other devices that do it better. Same reason why you usually don't count on your TV (or Blu-Ray player etc.) to be your internet device.


----------



## bgix (Jul 29, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yeah that's the head scratcher - they kinda sorta wanna be a streamer in addition to being a great DVR, then they sh*t the bed.
> 
> But it's not like it's really needed, given all the other devices that do it better. Same reason why you usually don't count on your TV (or Blu-Ray player etc.) to be your internet device.


I like the idea of "the only box you ever need".

I watch Netflix almost entirely on TiVo, even though I have an XBOX360 available (and now probably the PS4 as well) and even my laptop does a better job, although I don't have an HDMI cable for it. TiVo's Netflix app is probably the worst of the bunch, but it works, and it is always there. Since my premiere has MoCA I have a very clean simple setup in my living room: 2 power cords, the cable-in and the HDMI. 4 cord/cables total. And a single remote that runs everything. I got rid of my VCR, DVD and BlueRay players long ago when we started "renting" movies from Amazon.

I know a lot of people like to impress with 7+1 surround sound, 80" display, and the ability to play any media at any time, from any source, all packed into a giant glorious media center. But I like simplicity and unobtrusiveness that you barely know is there when powered off.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

ESPN3 access has to be authenticated thru your cable company, and not every cable provider has an agreement to show espn3. The streaming apps that TiVo has available can be viewed by anyone that wants to pay for them.


Tivo is not the best streaming solution, but it is the best cable dvr solution, and you are required to have a cable subscription to stream from many providers.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

the Tivo "app store" is an absolute joke


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> because they can?


Fair enough. Not too convincing though!


----------

